# Advice on CCW? Glock, XD, Taurus



## wolfgang

I realize this is primarily a hunting forum, but I figure that a lot of hunters (such as myself) also have an interest in firearms for concealed carry/self-defense. So here goes...

I am experienced using firearms and have been around guns most of my life. But my handgun experience is pretty much limited to revolvers; I have very little experience with semi-auto pistols. But I would like to purchase a pistol for concealed carry in SC (and, yes, I will be taking the class and obtaining a permit to carry legally). I've done a lot of research and I've narrowed it down to these three guns (all are 9mms):

1) Glock 26 
2) Springfield Arms XD Sub-compact 3"
3) Taurus PT111 Millenium Pro

Here's some specifics about me and the intent of the gun:
1) I have very limited experience with semi-auto pistols. I will practice with the gun enough to become competent/confident with it, but I don't have the time or the money to spend hours and hours at the range. So the gun needs to be user-friendly and simple to operate/clean/maintain right out of the box.
2) I have small hands, so grip size/ergonomics are important. 
3) The gun will be for concealed carry only (I already have other guns for home defense, nightstand, etc.). I will most likely be using an IWB holster (so safety when holstering or removing is an issue).
4) And obviously I want durability, 100% reliability and accuracy...

Anyone have any experience with these guns that can offer some advice? 

Thank you!


----------



## chriscustom

*Hand Gun*

Glock Glock Glock,Only safty is on the trigger.Pull it out aquire target nuff said!


----------



## Adam

Smith & Wesson M&P 40, hands down over the Glock. I have both, and I much prefer the M&P. More accurate, better built, and the mags drop free for reloading unlike the Glocks which stick 1/2 way out.

Depend on my M&P everyday, wouldnt trade it for anything.


----------



## RuddeDogg

chriscustom said:


> Glock Glock Glock,Only safty is on the trigger.Pull it out aquire target nuff said!


Glocks have three safties.(Newer models), Two internal and one external. The older models had five, four internal and one external.


----------



## Jackalopehunter

just gonna have to get out there and see for yourself, see what feels right, how it operates, what you dont like, etc. people can make recomendations, but for you to carry something for a ccw where your life is gonna depend on it, i would go with what your comfortable with. even a wheel gun isnt a bad choice! think about it, you are used to it and it wont jam(unless something absolutely redonkulous happens) you probably can operate it eyes closed, upside down in the bottom of a closet if need be, and not have to worry about *is there a round chambered?*Safety on?* etc. 
anyways just my 2C, get out there and try em all out, and dont discount the wheel gun!!


----------



## Newsaltsurf

*Revolver*

Although I own a glock 23, radom 9mm, S&W 357, my ccw is a 38 cal. Police Chief Special with 5 shots. I could buy a new hammerless model that weighs less but I am comfortable with this inherited revolver, father in-laws, and I know it will perform everytime. If an incident ever came up where I needed to use it, my target will most likely be right next to me or within 3 feet. IMO go with what you are comfortable with.

Now back to read posts and links about surf fishing. Something I don't know anything about, but am learning alot from all you guys and gals before my trip to Nags head next week.


----------



## rekeene

Me personally i'm an xd man..but if you're going for accuracy in a sub compact model which is not accurate because of the 3" barrel than you definitely need to not exceed a 9mm caliber on the sub compact if you want accuracy to be a factor. Xd's have always felt better to me compared to a glock. Your best bet is the XD or Glock and see which one feels better...XD's already come with a holster as well so you don't need to buy one.


----------



## NTKG

ok i dont think many of these responses really do you justice.

first off, what is your build? are you a small/med/large frame individual? only if you are really small does this matter, as the subcompact size of the glock and xd are quite different, and the slide on the xs is thicker, meaning uncomfortable and bigger print(the mark it leaves inside your clothes).


secondly. no pistol is that accurate, and accuracy will not matter in a ccw weapon. You will be shooting at cqb/contact distances. the SLIGHT if any variation of accuracy in modern autos inside of 15yrds is not enough to even make a minor judgement. I shot IDPA for several years and I shot my 19 best, but was not any less accurate with my 26. TRUST ME, the subcompacts are as accurate as the fullsize at contact distances, you shouldnt be shooting your pistol 50yrds anyway. If it seems less accurate its you not the pistol. 

your staying with the 9mm, out of all the pistols i own, a 9mm is my carry weapon. a 9mm works, lots of dead people to prove it, so dont believe all that crap about you need a bigger bullet. .357mag and sig are the best as far as one shot stop, any of the production 9mm+p rounds are close to those velocities anyway, BUT then again you will be looking at reduced velocity from a subcompact. If you unholster your weapon, you should be shooting multiple rounds, it wont matter.

glock has more holster options that xd. don't even think of using the xd factory holster for ccw. you will end up spending 50-100 on a quality holster. the new iwb and iwb tuckable holsters are amazing......

unless you are reallllly small, and im not a large guy, you may want to look at the g19. It has got to be one of the most popular carry weapons out there. not much different in size believe it or not, and the majority of shooters shoot much better with the compact size glocks than they do the sub compacts. I would highly encourage you to try a 19 before finalizing on a 26. 

I would tell you NOT to go fwd with any of the others on your list. I would do GLOCK and then XD. They have different grip angles so make sure you purchase the one that points naturally in yoru hand. Thats the one thing nobody has mentioned that is probably more important. ONe of them will point better in yoru hand. Buy that one, the rest of the things you can learn to live with. The triggers are a bit different as well. Keep your ccw stock minus night sights, do not upgrade or what triggers/extractors/etc...

but.. then again. BUY GLOCK. COMBAT TUPPERWARE!!!


----------



## Ed K

I can't believe it but Neil has hit a homerun with that response. I have a XD in 40 I love it, it was a toss up between that and the Glock the XD fit me better it points dead on for me. This is probably the most understated thing in buying a defense/cc gun you won't have time to aim like you do hunting, target practice, etc. your gonna draw point and shoot you want a gun that points for you, it might not be what you want or think looks cool it has a purpose and it ain't looks. I agree with NTGK the holster that comes with the XD sucks but it is fine for general use at the range or sitting in the corner of the closet like mine. Get the gun that fits your hands and grip and most importantly POINTS the rest will come to you just like getting a new shotgun with the saftey on top of the reciever vs. the trigger guard when its shooting time in the field you hit it instictively it, everything else will come as second nature shortly but if you have to consentrate on aiming you're already in trouble. Like NTGK shooting in compitition your not aiming your acquiring your next target with your eyes and the pistol is brought into the picture squeeze the trigger as the eyes are moving to the next target.


----------



## NTKG

oh I forgot to mention in the pm response.... 

If the ad thing is still on your mind.... a glock comes with a standard trigger of 5.5lbs. Some folks install a 3.5 disconnect. KEEP YOUR FIREARM STOCK if it is a carry weapon(as in don't make it like an IPSC gun) if your going to customize, use only GLOCK parts and make sure its more precautionary than performance.... You do not want to have an atty ask you why you needed a 3.5lb trigger(you can see where I am going with this). IF you choose to alter it, and want more of piece of mind, you can install what they call a "NY TRIGGER" in combination with other "FACTORY" parts will make it feel more like a revolver. You can have a glock trigger go up to 12+lbs. But its more for piece of mind, if your finger is in the trigger guard anyway, you should be firing. But I know you come from the part of DAO revolvers, and that is a way to make the trigger more like what you are used to.


----------



## Rockstar

Best advice... go to the range and fire them. See what suits you. I love the XD... take a look at the Beretta PX4... very nice firearm as well


----------



## Shooter

I see all the time and effort I have worked on NTKG is finally starting to pay off and he ain't as dumb as he looks anymore, he may still be goofy looking but he can use his head for more than just a hat rack now 

You may very well want a Navy Seal looking weapon with lazers, lights, trigger jobs, ported, throated and all the rest of the bells but Like NTKG has stated if you happen to shoot someone an over zellot laywer can go after you and use all of the above against you in a court.

It has come to the point that now I carry I believe it's made my Winchester It has stated "Personal Protection Ammo" on the box, I have heard some prosecuting attorneys will try and use "Hollow Point" bullets to say you were just wanting to kill someone. Lord help you if they look like they are Teflon coated, they label them as "Cop Killer Bullets" and will swear they go threw bullet proof vest "they will not".

Taking your CCP class and getting your carry permit is the easy part, now you have to start thinking ahead and what if I do have to use it. Working in and around gun shops for 30 years now I have spoke to enough folks that have had to shoot people, they will tell you you life will be under a microscope and it's a life altering event. 

You have to prove you had no other way out to save your life, sad but true.


----------



## RuddeDogg

What it boils down to like anything else is personal preference. Neil brings up some good points. He is right about the 9mm working and the bodies to prove it. However my experience with the 9mm and my departments epxerience has been not that good. When my department came into being we carried 6 inch Colt Pythons in .357. Then we went to Colt 1911's cocked and locked. We were the first police department in New Jersey to carry semi-automatic pistols. Then we went to the S&W 439 and 39-2 in 9mm, then the S&W 3906, 5906 ans 5913 all in 9mm. For the past 7 years we have carried the Glock model 21 in .45. I can only speak for myself and my department, and the 9mm just wasn't any good. Didn't matter what brand as it was the calibre. Now we all know that ANY gun, or bullet will work. A 22 will punch your lights out just as good as a 44 magnum. You have to go with what works for you. God forbid, you have to drop the hammer on someone. neil and Shooter are right the lawyers will will have a field day.


----------



## spydermn

Guns are like tattoos; 5 different people = 5 opinions. Buy what you like! Buy what feels good!

I carry a Taurus PT111SS (Mil Pro Stainless steel 9mm) with Winchester Supreme Elite +p 147 grain. I liked it for 3 reasons: size, price, weight/feel. Got the SS cause it is a carry gun. It is going to have finger prints, body oil dirt etc. SS will hold up better in the long run. Picked mine up new for $350


----------



## Tracker16

I have a Glock 22 and an XD 9mm 4 inch. They have both proven to be utterly reliable. I have run over 4 thousand rounds through each of them with NO failures. I like the XD better because of the way it fits *"my"* hand but I wouldn't hesitate to take either one to a gun fight.


----------

